# Đệm cao su nhân tạo là gì ? Chất lượng có tốt không ? Có nên mua về sử dụng không ?



## vietmom (7/10/18)

*Cũng giống như những loại đệm khác trên thị trường, đệm cao su nhân tạo cũng có một số ưu và nhược điểm riêng biệt. Các bạn cần tìm hiểu rõ dòng sản phẩm này trước khi mua, để an tâm hơn trong quá trình chúng ta sử dụng sản phẩm cho mùa đông 2018.*

Cũng phải nói, từ khi ra mắt dòng sản phẩm đệm cao su nhân tạo, nó đã phần nào thừa hưởng hết những ưu điểm tuyệt vời từ dòng đệm cao su thiên nhiên như êm ái, đàn hồi tốt, độ bền cao đồng thời lại có mức giá rẻ hơn rất nhiều nên ngay cả những người có thu nhập trung bình cũng có thể sở hữu được chiếc đệm này. Có rất nhiều bạn đã gửi câu hỏi về hòm thư của websosanh rằng liệu đệm cao su nhân tạo trong năm 2018 này có đảm bảo về chất lượng tốt không, thì qua bài viết này đây mình sẽ giúp bạn tìm ra câu trả lời cho bản thân.

*Đệm cao su nhân tạo là gì ? Đặc điểm của nó như thế nào ?*
*+ Đệm cao su nhân tạo là gì ?*

Đệm cao su nhân tạo (đệm cao su tổng hợp) còn có tên gọi khác là Nệm mousse PolyUrethane, chiếc đệm này được phát minh vào năm 1937. Đến thời điểm hiện tại chiếc đệm này đã được ứng dụng phổ biến để thay thế hoàn toàn cho những chiếc đệm cao su thiên nhiên đắt đỏ trên thị trường.

Về mặt cấu trúc, đệm cao su nhân tạo cũng được thiết kế dạng bọt khí tương tự những chiếc đệm cao su thiên nhiên nên so với bản gốc thì những đặc tính cũng được thể hiện tương tự trên chiếc đệm này.




​Chất lượng của một chiếc đệm cao su nhân tạo phụ thuộc vào hàm lượng cao su được ứng dụng trong đệm. Hàm lượng cao su thiên nhiên ứng dụng trong quá trình sản xuất càng lớn thì chất lượng của đệm càng tốt.

*+ Đặc điểm của đệm cao su nhân tạo*
Đặc điểm của đệm cao su nhân tạo chắc chắn nó được làm từ nguyên liệu cao su nhân tạo rồi. Đây là thành phần chính để tạo ra những chiếc đệm cao su nhân tạo. Vốn là một loại chất dẻo có khả năng co giãn cực tốt nên cao su nhân tạo được ứng dụng phổ biến để thay thế cho nguồn cao su tự nhiên đang ngày càng khan hiếm hiện nay.

*Cao su nhân tạo* là kết quả của phản ứng trùng ngưng những cấu trúc đơn bao gồm isopren, cloropren, isibutylen và 1,3 butadien. Với đặc tính và chất liệu cao su mong muốn của từng nhà sản xuất, các chất liệu này sẽ được pha trộn với các tỉ lệ khác nhau để tạo thành cao su nhân tạo mang những đặc tính nổi bật riêng.

Cao su nhân tạo là nguyên liệu hot được ứng dụng nhiều ngành khác nhau trong đó phổ biến nhất là ngành sản xuất lốp phương tiện giao thông và gần đây nhất là ngành sản xuất các mặt hàng đệm chăm sóc giấc ngủ đặc.

Sự xuất hiện của cao su nhân tạo có ý nghĩa vô cùng quan trọng khi đã giải quyết được tình trạng khan hiếm và thiếu thốn cao su thiên nhiên vô cùng trầm trọng như hiện nay trong khi đó nhu cầu của thế giới ngày càng tăng lên.

*Ưu nhược điểm của đệm cao su nhân tạo*
Đây hầu như là câu hỏi của rất nhiều người tiêu dùng khi đang có ý định mua loại đệm này. Trên thực tế, đệm cao su nhân tạo thừa hưởng tất cả những ưu điểm của đệm cao su thiên nhiên nhưng không thể phủ nhận nó vẫn còn tồn tại một số nhược điểm vẫn chưa khắc phục được.




​*+ Ưu điểm của đệm cao su nhân tạo*

Những chiếc đệm cao su nhân tạo có độ đàn hồi cao, đây cũng chính là đặc trưng nổi bật nhất của dòng đệm cao su. Với bề mặt mềm mịn êm ái nên sau khi nằm bề mặt đệm không bị lún mà nhanh chóng khôi phục lại trạng thái ban đầu.

Nằm đệm cao su nhân tạo chúng ta không phải đối mặt với tình trạng nóng bức vì hiện nay các thương hiệu uy tín đều tích hợp trên chiếc đệm cao su của mình hệ thống lỗ thoáng khí dày đặc khắp bề mặt giúp các luồng không khí được ra vào một cách tuần hoàn nhất.

Độ bền cao cũng là một ưu điểm đáng được ghi nhận của những chiếc đệm cao su nhân tạo. Trong điều kiện sử dụng bình thường chiếc đệm này có tuổi thọ trên 20 năm, thậm chí hơn hẳn dòng đệm cao su thiên nhiên. Bảo chứng cho độ bền lâu này của sản phẩm chính là thời gian bảo hành chính hãng mà các nhà sản xuất dành cho sản phẩm của mình.

Mỗi nhà sản xuất đều có quy trình xử lý nguyên liệu nghiêm ngặt hướng đến việc bảo vệ sức khỏe người dùng một cách tối ưu nhất. Chính vì thế mà những chiếc đệm cao su nhân tạo chất lượng đều không có mùi lạ, thân thiện tuyệt đối với làn da người dùng và không gây ra bất kỳ rắc rối nào về sức khỏe.

Bạn lo lắng vì tình trạng trở mình, thay đổi tư thế ngủ mỗi đêm sẽ làm phiền đến người bên cạnh. Không cần quá lo lắng khi sử dụng đệm cao su nhân tạo vì kết cấu bền chặt của chất liệu cao su này sẽ giúp xóa bỏ hết những tiếng ồn khi trở mình, không có bất kỳ tiếng động khó chịu nào phát ra.

Trong quá trình sản xuất đệm cao su nhân tạo đã được thêm những loại hóa chất đặc biệt để loại bỏ nguy cơ bị oxy hóa hay phân hủy trước tác động của môi trường xung quanh và thời gian. Chính vì thế đệm cao su nhân tạo có độ bền vượt trội, chúng ta có thể an tâm sử dụng trong nhiều năm liền mà không lo sợ chất lượng đệm thay đổi.

Trải qua quá trình tinh chế và xử lý cẩn trọng nên những chiếc đệm cao su tổng hợp cũng được tối ưu hóa về trọng lượng, so với dòng đệm khác thì sản phẩm này có khối lượng nhẹ hơn rất nhiều.

Thiết kế cải tiến, tiện dụng của những chiếc đệm cao su nhân tạo hiện nay cũng là một điểm mà chúng ta cần đề cập tới. Đáp ứng theo đúng nhu cầu của khách hàng, những chiếc đệm cao su nhân tạo có 2 loại để bạn lựa chọn là loại đệm nguyên tấm và đệm gấp 3 tiện dụng. Tùy theo mục đích sử dụng và không gian đặt đệm mà chúng ta có thể chọn mua sản phẩm tương ứng.

*Giảm đau:* Thông thường một phần lớn người trung niên trở lên hay bị đau nhức vào ban đêm, đặc biệt là ở hông, cổ, lưng, gót chân, cơ bắp … dẫn đến hiện tượng mất ngủ. Tuy nhiên, đệm cao su nhân tạo cung cấp sự nâng đỡ một cách êm ái giảm áp lực cơ thể qua đó giúp người sử dụng dễ chịu hơn.

*Giảm căng thẳng*: Đệm cao su nhân tạo không chỉ làm giảm đau mà còn làm giảm căng thẳng. Nệm cao su nhân tạo giúp thư giãn những bộ phận cơ thể tiếp xúc với nệm cho nên giảm các hiện tượng căng thẳng của người dùng.

*Kháng nấm mốc:* Đệm có khả năng chống lại các hiện tượng nấm mốc hay vi sinh vật phát triển bên trong nệm. Đảm bảo tuyệt đối an toàn cho cơ thể người dùng.

*Giá cả phù hợp túi tiền* người tiêu dùng cũng tạo nên ưu thế vượt trội của dòng đệm cao su nhân tạo.

*+ Nhược điểm của đệm cao su nhân tạo*
Vì được làm từ cao su tổng hợp nên dòng đệm này không thể đạt được độ an toàn và thân thiện tuyệt đối như đệm cao su thiên nhiên.

Đặc biệt, cao su nhân tạo không có khả năng tự phân hủy như cao su thiên nhiên nên dùng chiếc đệm này vẫn là một bài toán khó đối với việc bảo vệ môi trường sinh thái.

Không chỉ dừng lại ở đó, hiện nay một số nhà sản xuất hám lợi còn pha trộn những chất liệu kém chất lượng, gây hại cho sức khỏe người dùng để giảm giá thành sản phẩm với mục đích câu dẫn khách hàng.




​*Quá êm ái:* Trong nhiều trường hợp đệm quá mềm lại đem lại nhiều vấn đề cho người ngủ. Đặc biệt là những bệnh nhân bị gai cột sống cần một bề mặt có độ êm ái vừa phải thì nệm cao su nhân tạo không phải là sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo nhất.

*Mùi của nệm:* Đối với một số dòng đệm cao su nhân tạo có mùi nhẹ trong quá trình sử dụng sẽ gây ảnh hưởng đến sự thỏa mái cho người dùng. Tuy vậy những mùi này cũng sẽ nhanh chóng biến mất sau một thời gian.

*Tính thân thiện với môi trường* không đảm bảo: Mặc dù có một số dòng đệm cao su nhân tạo có sự tham gia của một số hợp chất thực vật nhưng về cơ bản thì dòng nệm này vẫn được làm từ các hợp chất nhân tạo. Nếu bạn là người tiêu dùng của xu hướng xanh thì sản phẩm này khó làm hài lòng bạn được.

*=> Kết luận:* Có thể thấy rằng, đệm cao su nhân tạo vẫn chưa thực sự mang lại sự an toàn tuyệt đối cho giấc ngủ của bạn, đó là chưa kể việc mua phải đệm cao su nhân tạo kém chất lượng từ những thương hiệu kém tên tuổi. Chính vì vậy, cách tốt nhất đảm bảo cho giấc ngủ của bạn là sắm ngay một chiếc đệm cao su tự nhiên. Với thành phần 100% làm từ mủ cao su thiên nhiên không chưa bất kỳ hóa chất độc hại nào nên sản phẩm này tuyệt đối an toàn cho sức khỏe người dùng.

Chưa hết, những chiếc đệm cao su tự nhiên còn có khả năng tự phân hủy sau khi hết hạn sử dụng vì thế người dùng có thể an tam với khâu bảo vệ môi trường sống.

Nhưng có thể nói, những loại đệm cao su nhân tạo chính hãng, có nguồn gốc xuất xứ rõ rằng chính là dòng sản phẩm chất lượng được người tiêu dùng lựa chọn nhiều nhất, nếu như bạn đang có ý định mua dòng sản phẩm này mình khuyên bạn nên đến những cửa hàng uy tín và chất lượng để có thể lựa chọn sản phẩm nhé.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

